# Free plans thread?



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, just wondering if theres a thread going already that I'm missing for links to free plans? seems like out of 10 sites i hit with goggle maybe one of them actually has a free plan.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The ain't free but I hear a lot about Ted's!... A lot of bad stuff :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I see no one has replied, so I'll bump the thread. In all seriousness though I'm no help cause I've never used plans. Pictures sometimes.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/ :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a bunch of free stuff here.












 







.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahh my bookmarks tab is getting fatter with WW goodies, lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My 3 magazines are..*

Fine Woodworking, Woodworker's Journal and Wood (Better Homes and Gardens)
I like each for different reasons, but I especially like Wood for it's simple approach to things like glues, finishing, tool reviews and Shop Tips. This month's issue had a great idea for a ripping sled for plywood. The ads are mostly concentrated on the last 3 pages where you can go to find wood scources and tool suppliers. 

http://www.woodstore.net/2011.html?ordersrc=rdwood100901
As far as "free plans" every issue of Wood comes with a free plan of some project. in the fold. They seem pretty complete, but I don't use plans for anything more than inspiration, same goes for photographs in FWW and other places...including the great work shown here on WWT.com.
FREE plans just seems like a bad idea waiting to happen. If you have a project in mind post a photo or sketch here and ask for advice as so many folks have done. JMO  bill


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL wood, the reason i say free is because i don't want to pay for something I'm just going to use as a rough idea to base my own from.

Love wood mag!..always some great ideas there, as well as some great tool reviews and things, i like how they test a wide variety of the price range in a category and give you the best as well as the best value.
My place of work is actually a matter of a few blocks from there building, I'd love to sneak in there and make use of that shop.. lol


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm with most others here, Just look at a picture to get inspired. But, if you really want free WW plans, shoot me a pm with your email. When I first got into WW, I got suckered into paying 50 bucks for 15000 plans from a website. Funny how I thought I was in heaven back then.... I'll email'm to you, or anyone else wanting them.... :thumbsup:-

Just a little edit: I just looked at the size of the folder holding the WW plans, It's 1.3 gig's compressed. Hmm, I wouldn't know how to get that size of a file to you...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No plans man*

This keepsake box started as a log from a firewood pile, and I had no idea of what it was to become. No plans, no nothing except the wood itself which cupped so badly after resawing it inspired me to make a curved top box. I used up almost all of the wood from the 12" by 19" log by the time I got finished. Here's a thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/  bill


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

What types of things were you looking for?
I'm sure with the wealth of knowledge that everyone has on this forum someone has whatever you're looking for.

Great thread!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*You get what you pay for*

I know there are alot of woodworkers out there or , beginning woodworkers who look for free plans. Some of these plans can be learning tools...and some can be stumbling tools. I`ve been thinking about selling plans (at a reasonable price) to woodworkers who see something they want or need...and only have a picture. These plans could be designed for different skill levels. Anyone have any thoughts on this idea. :thumbsup: Rick


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

pianoman said:


> I know there are alot of woodworkers out there or , beginning woodworkers who look for free plans. Some of these plans can be learning tools...and some can be stumbling tools. I`ve been thinking about selling plans (at a reasonable price) to woodworkers who see something they want or need...and only have a picture. These plans could be designed for different skill levels. Anyone have any thoughts on this idea. :thumbsup: Rick


I'm not one to say you shouldn't try selling them, pianoman, as I think everyone has a right to earn something from their work. I generally don't do detailed plans of any kind but what I do actually put together I just share here because the help I get here far outweighs the money I would make selling a handful of plans a year. Then again, I'm no professional and I'm not making serious step by step plans either...


----------



## debdaz (Aug 29, 2011)

I dito on the links... Thanks


----------



## m80zimm (Aug 28, 2011)

I am new to here. ( with in the last couple weeks). I really like this sight I wish I know about this a long time ago. I am not vary experienced in carpentry other than shelves and simple things. I have made a few bigger projects. A couple entertainment centers. To my point. I like to look at plans to see the joinery that is used. I do not use plans to build things. I just jot down some ideas from the plans, a concept, joints, but like to make to my tastes. I also really like photos to get a idea. I just built a box. I also plan to build a dresser set. Big admissions but I don't know how to say I cant.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Selling plans here?*



frankp said:


> I'm not one to say you shouldn't try selling them, pianoman, as I think everyone has a right to earn something from their work. I generally don't do detailed plans of any kind but what I do actually put together I just share here because the help I get here far outweighs the money I would make selling a handful of plans a year. Then again, I'm no professional and I'm not making serious step by step plans either...


 Thanks FRANKP...You are right...Must have been one of those slow days and I was brain storming! Rick


----------



## StevenB (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.thisoldhouse.com
They have couple different projects that involve wood.


----------



## q2parrot (May 3, 2011)

Minwax has a few plans on their site.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

pianoman said:


> I`ve been thinking about selling plans (at a reasonable price) to woodworkers who see something they want or need...and only have a picture. These plans could be designed for different skill levels. Anyone have any thoughts on this idea. :thumbsup: Rick


pianoman is offering a service, which is much different than either drawing up plans and then putting them on a website to sell, or scrounging plans off the internet reworking them and then reselling. Instead his service is custom work, a customer wants to make something i.e. a chest for his daughter, except this chest has many custom features, and the novice woodworking customer wouldn't have a clue about the procedures or layout for such work. So he sends a pic to pianoman with some dimensions, and pianoman draws up plans including layout, materials list, and I would guess sketchup 3D drawing.

Actually it is a good idea, when I first started out in the HVAC wholesale business I learned design & layout on my own, I soon discovered that a lot of A/C contractors and small gen contractors didn't know how to properly size duct & design for different heat loads. So I would do the design and layout for a fee, it was all word of mouth, but it was a nice little side thing that made a few hundred a month extra.


----------

